# Central Manti Bears!



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey everyone just thought I would share a cool experience I had while out scouting central mountains, manti with a buddy of mine on sunday morning. We found a lot of Deer,bucks, and a bachelor herd of elk but the best of all these was a sow and her two cubs! We were able to watch them run around and play for 30 minutes or so and I got some video through my Vortex razor/Iphone using a phone skope. super cool experience they were eating a baby fawn unfortunately but it was pretty cool to see. enjoy the pics and the video!!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

The video is still in progress of uploading but I will get it on asap. Here is a pic to hold you over for the video


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is a link to the video.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

Bears gotta eat too.


----------

